# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries >  OLD PASSENGER SHIP ROUTES

## Nicholas Peppas

Urged by recent uploads of my friend Appia 1978 (see for example, http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...132#post204132), I have decided to start a new thread of short vintage description of passenger ship routes in the old days. In principle, I will be uploading here voyages before World War I, i.e., pre-1914.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a description of a voyage by passenger boat from Corinth to Itea. It is taken from the *1894 Baedeker Guide of Greece* (Leipzig, Germany, 1894).

In _Corinth,_ there was a small pier about 0.5 miles from the railway station. Arrival in _Itea_ required a tender (_lantza_). By the way, I have commented on the lack of good roads from Livadhia to Delphi**. This article proves this once more... From Itea to Delphi, 2.5 hours horseback!

Corinth Itea 1894.jpg

**
See http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=52932 and especially the statement below:



> Itea was the only port for those who were visiting _Delphi_ in the beginning of the 20th century. My aunt _Marika Veloudiou_ (1894-1990; http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...d=154634&ct=47) who was a noted guide and archeologist was telling me in the 1970s that it was impossible to go to Delphi via Arachova. The road was for goats only. So, all the Greek and (mostly) German ships with German and French tourists were stopping in Itea. Then, the ascend to Delphi was done with mules and donkeys and was taking several hours. This is how all the actors and spectators attended the famous _Delphikes Eortes_ of 1927 that were organized by _Angelos and Eva (Palmer) Sikelianou_. See also http://www.theaterinfo.gr/abouttheat...tes/index.html
> These major revival celebrations led to the reexamination of the Ancient Athenian drama and led to the revival of Aeschylos', Euripides' and Sophocles' tragedies in the 1950s by the National Theater.


And for a better "connection with the reality of those days", here is an August 1897 schedule of _Aghios Ioannis_ of _Portolos Line_ going this route, as well as Itea in the early 1900s.

18970810 Portolos .jpg
Itea 1912.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a description of a voyage by passenger boat from Piraeus to Volos. It is taken from the *1894 Baedeker Guide of Greece* (Leipzig, Germany, 1894).

The trip is so graphic and seems to describe exactly the same as the Friday 7:00 pm boat of Goudes Line (from November 1, 1883)
18831101 Goudes.jpg

And here is the Baedeker description
Athens Volos 1894.jpg
Athens Volos 1894b.jpg

----------


## gioannis13

Καλησπερα,την δεκαετια του 80 ΚΟΥΦΑ,ΚΑΛΗ γραμμη την σκοπιμοτητα της οποιας ειχε ενας καπετανιος μου ηταν το ΚΙΑΤΟ-ΙΤΕΑ.Αλλοτε γινονταν με παντοφλα και αλλοτε με το ..........(δεν θυμαμαι το ονομα του σκαριου.Ελληνικης κατασκευης και πιο πριν δουλευε Σποραδες  :Confused: )

----------


## esperos

> Καλησπερα,την δεκαετια του 80 ΚΟΥΦΑ,ΚΑΛΗ γραμμη την σκοπιμοτητα της οποιας ειχε ενας καπετανιος μου ηταν το ΚΙΑΤΟ-ΙΤΕΑ.Αλλοτε γινονταν με παντοφλα και αλλοτε με το ..........(δεν θυμαμαι το ονομα του σκαριου.Ελληνικης κατασκευης και πιο πριν δουλευε Σποραδες )


Το  τότε  ΑΝΕΜΟΕΣΣΑ  και  νυν ΝΗΣΟΣ  ΘΗΡΑ. :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ καλή ιδέα για θέμα, Νικόλα! 
Καλή συνέχεια  :Very Happy:

----------


## gioannis13

> Το τότε ΑΝΕΜΟΕΣΣΑ και νυν ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑ.


 Yeap...... :Smile:

----------

